# Aumentar amperaje de un circuito



## busani (Abr 4, 2011)

hola soy estudiante de preparatoria y quisiera saber como aumentar el amperaje que me da un circuito, manteniendo el mismo voltaje. El circuito se alimenta de una pila de carro (12V)...voy a utilizar un divisor de voltaje (como el siguiente http://galia.fc.uaslp.mx/~medellin/Applets/LeyOhm/DivisorVoltaje.htm) para manipular mi circuito, solo que no me entrega los suficientes amperes, desearia aumentarlos, alguien me puede ayudar diciendome ¿como? ...me comentaron que con amplificadores operacionales pero no entiendo como funciona o de que tratan...


----------



## jol45 (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola busami

En un divisor de voltaje siempre el voltaje de salida va a ser dependiente de la carga, y por otra parte su corriente esta limitada por el valor de las resistencias.
Pienso que lo que tu necesitas es un regulador de voltaje.
Ten mucho cuidado si estas trabajando con una bateria de automovil (Carro) porque si haces un corto circuito te puedes quemar las manos.

Saludos


----------



## rash (Abr 4, 2011)

¿cual es el circuito?
¿para que lo quieres utilizar?

...lo de aumentar los amperes tal y como tu le expones es un error de forma... aquí manda la LEY de Ohm y poco más..... la intensidad de salida de tu circuito dependerá de la carga que le conectes y entonces te podrás plantear si tu solución la puede suministrar con la fuente de energía que indicas...

es importante que nos comentes que vas a alimentar...
tampoco está de más que repases un poco la citada LEY.

saludos


----------



## AK89 (Abr 4, 2011)

bueno ya según cuantos amperios necesites va el diseño del amplificador...

el amplificador en emisor-común, lo que hace es aumentar beta veces una corriente. Beta o hfe es el numero que indica la ganancia en corriente por ejemplo: si entra 1mA a la base y el transistor tiene un beta de 200 entonces saldrán 200mA, claro esto depende de que el transistor este bien polarizado..

por eso pienso q deberias buscar diseños de amplificadores por internet segun los amperios que necesites..


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola.

Se puede aumentar la corriente, pero el voltaje disminuye.
Aunque el circuito que lo hace es algo complejo.

Mientras no digas que vas alimentar, no ha forma de ayudarte de manera correcta.

Si usas una batería de automóvil, la única forma de aumentar la corriente es usar otra batería de mayor capacidad de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2011)

Pila de carro? sera una bateria de auto? del tipo 45-55Ah
Si lo que necesitas es una tensión menor a 12V podes utilzar un regulador de tensión, para bajar la tensión al valor que necesitas y tendras buen amperaje

Los divisores de tensión se utilzan sobre todo, para trabajar con señales o con voltjes, con corriente despreciable, otra forma simple de obtener una tensión menor es mediante una R y un diodo zener, donde la R se calcula en funsión de la corriente de consumo, pero esto es util cuando la corriente consumida no presneta granees cambios


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

El forista ni respondio ni volvio a ingresar al foro, soluciono su problema y ya esta, era su único fin, no tiene  sentido seguir respondiendo.... al menos hasta que responda algo de lo que ya se le ha dicho


----------



## endrebol (Abr 24, 2011)

busani dijo:


> hola soy estudiante de preparatoria y quisiera saber como aumentar el amperaje que me da un circuito, manteniendo el mismo voltaje. El circuito se alimenta de una pila de carro (12V)...voy a utilizar un divisor de voltaje (como el siguiente http://galia.fc.uaslp.mx/~medellin/Applets/LeyOhm/DivisorVoltaje.htm) para manipular mi circuito, solo que no me entrega los suficientes amperes, desearia aumentarlos, alguien me puede ayudar diciendome ¿como? ...me comentaron que con amplificadores operacionales pero no entiendo como funciona o de que tratan...[/QUOT
> 
> puedes colocar otra bateria de la misma tension en paralelo con ella y sumas sus intensidades.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola.

Qué aparato o cosa  quieres  alimentar.

Sí no das más información es difícil decir algo que tenga algún sentido o que pueda ser útil.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kotito (Ago 15, 2018)

Hola!! después de muchos años voy a retomar este hilo. Yo tengo un problema similar.
Tengo un circuito compuesto por un microcontrolador arduino, unas luces q*ue* funcionan con corriente alterna y un transformador CC-CA q*ue* funciona a 12 voltios.

He intentado diseñar un circuito pero no tomé en cuenta unos amperajes y con una pila de 12v quiero alimentarlo todo (transformador y arduino). Luego, para alimentar el micro realizo un divisor de tensión para que me de 5.4v pero el problema es q*ue* me da un amperaje muy pequeño, y necesito llegar a los 40ma. ¿Cómo lo podría plantear para no tener que hacerlo con 2 baterías distintas?

 agradezco vuestras respuestas


----------



## flaco-urbano (Ago 15, 2018)

kotito dijo:


> unas luces q funcionan con corriente alterna



¿Tensión de trabajo de las luces?



kotito dijo:


> un transformador CC-CA q funciona a 12 voltios.



¿No será al revés? CA-CC

Si puedes sube un esquema de lo que estás haciendo para interpretar mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2018)

Regulador LM7805 ?


----------



## kotito (Ago 15, 2018)

Esta bien dicho de una pila continua de 12v va a un transformador para sacar CA y alimentar las luces.
¿Tensión de trabajo de las luces?  -->12v en alterna.

Como se muestra en el circuito lo pensé, pero la corriente que sale del divisor de tension es de 1.algo mA y necesito una gran cantidad

¿Es posible alimentar todo con una sola bateria?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2018)

kotito dijo:


> Hola!! después de muchos años voy a retomar este hilo. Yo tengo un problema similar.


Pues muy bien


kotito dijo:


> Tengo un circuito compuesto por un microcontrolador arduino, unas luces q*ue* funcionan con corriente alterna y un transformador CC-CA q*ue* funciona a 12 voltios.


Varios errores:
Todas las luces que funcionan en alterna también  lo hacen en continua, aunque si defines "las luces" mejor; incandescencia, halógenas, lámparas de descarga, leds... porque dependiendo de lo que sea la respuesta es una u otra.
Es imposible y además no puede ser que un transformador funcione total o parcialmente en continua. Los transformadores única y exclusivamente pueden funcionar en ca-ca por su principio de funcionamiento. Lo que tu llamas transformadpor probablemente sea una fuente o un inversor, no me queda claro.




kotito dijo:


> He intentado diseñar un circuito pero no tomé en cuenta unos amperajes y con una pila de 12v quiero alimentarlo todo (transformador y arduino). Luego, para alimentar el micro realizo un divisor de tensión para que me de 5.4v pero el problema es q*ue* me da un amperaje muy pequeño, y necesito llegar a los 40ma. ¿Cómo lo podría plantear para no tener que hacerlo con 2 baterías distintas?


Olvida alimentar nada nunca con un divisor de tensión, no sirve _"para nada" _es un tema ya tratado muchas veces en el foro. Un divisor de tensión solo sirve para tomar una referencia de tensión sin consumir_ "nada" _por la salida. En cuanto consumes _"algo" _deja de funcionar.
Para todo lo demás un regulador de tensión, conmutado o lineal ya depende del caso.
Los entrecomillados están porque no son absolutos, si que sirve un divisor de tensión pero para casos muy concretos, solo para alimentar algo de consumo constante, muy muy bajo y un arduino no cumple ninguna de esas cosas.



kotito dijo:


> agradezco vuestras respuestas


No hay de que, para eso están los foros.


----------



## kotito (Ago 15, 2018)

Gracias scooter y dosmetros, investigaré con eso del regulador. Si me quedo atascado, volveré =)

gracias de verdad por la yuda y los conceptos ;-)


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2018)

Mira en al foro, además el arduino ya lleva un regulador


----------



## kotito (Ago 16, 2018)

Mirando por internet ya pillé un básico circuito de un regulador de tension 


Tengo dos dudas:

- Por qué tiene tantos condensadores? Supongo que algunos funcionan como filtros pero no entiende cuales hacen de filtro y cuales hacen otra cosa.

- Cuando implementé este circuito con 12v que suministra una fuente que tengo reciclada con un amperaja de 100mA todo me funcionaba bien y yo estaba contento por el logro, ahora me dio la sorpresa de que cuando cambié la fuente por una pila de 12v, mi circuito ya empezaba a flaquear S) Las luces se veían mas flojo, con menos energía y era porque la pila suministraba solo 70mA
Entonces, ¿hay algún remedio para suministrar mas amperaje?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2018)

kotito dijo:


> Mirando por internet ya pillé un básico circuito de un regulador de tension Ver el archivo adjunto 169835
> 
> 
> Tengo dos dudas:
> ...


Eso se encuentra comentado en el Foro 


> - Cuando implementé este circuito con 12v que suministra una fuente que tengo reciclada con un amperaja de 100mA todo me funcionaba bien y yo estaba contento por el logro, ahora me dio la sorpresa de que cuando cambié la fuente por una pila de 12v, mi circuito ya empezaba a flaquear S) Las luces se veían mas flojo, con menos energía y era porque la pila suministraba solo 70mA
> Entonces, ¿hay algún remedio para suministrar mas amperaje?


*Nop.*
Alternativas:
Batería de mayor capacidad de corriente
Fuente de alimentación de mayor capacidad de corriente


----------



## kotito (Ago 16, 2018)

Gracias fogonazo por la respuesta express =)


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2018)

Define pila, porque si es como éstas (que son para controles remotos de alarma, mayormente), 



no vas a poder alimentar nada mas que el arduino, y algunas cositas mas. Para un inversor (seguimos adivinando lo del CC-CA), consume una buena cantidad, y entre que no te va a rendir, la pila va a morir enseguida.

Responde:
1) publica fotos y diagrama de lo que tienes
2) publica el fin del proyecto para poder ayudarte correctamente


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 17, 2018)

@kotito: Usar un regulador lineal como los 7805 es convertir energía en calor. 12 VDC de alimentación del 7805 y 5 VDC a la salida significa que el 7805 convierte mas de la mitad de la energía en calor! Eso va bien si solo requieres poca energía para alimentar una placa Arduino por ejemplo!

Por sencillez, assumemos que la carga es alimentada con 100 mA o 0,1 A: 
5 VDC * 0.1 A = 0.5 W para la carga y
7 VDC * 0.1 A = 0.7 W para calentar.

El 7805 puede consta cantidad de energía, pero se calentará!

Por sencillez, assumemos que la carga es alimentada con 1A :
5 VDC * 1 A = 5 W para la carga y
7 VDC * 1 A = 7 W para calentar.

Allí yo ya usaria un disipador para que el 7805 no se caliente excesivamente.

Los condensadores en tu circuito son para que el voltaje de salida tenga un mínimo de ruido. Un regulador de tensión lineal como el 7805 ponen una tensión de 5 VDC de alta calidad.

Existen componentes de iguales pines que el 7805 pero contienen un "switching regulator". Simplificando: La tensión la baja de 12 VDC a 5 VDC por un control PWM, que no convierte la energía en calor, sino que abriendo y cerrando un switch interno hace que la tensión de salida sea la deseada. Pero hay que saber que la calidad de la salido de 5 VDC es mala y fluctúa por el "ruido" que la función crea.

Si usas un switching regulator que baje la tensión de 12 VDC a 7 VDC y en serie le pones un 7805 tendrás una alimentación de 5 VDC de alta calidad. Pero esto solo se justifica si quieres que la carga reciba mucha corriente y quieres reducir el consumo de la batería. 

Ojalá no tenga muchos errores en mi respuesta y que sirva!


----------



## kotito (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow! este mensaje no lo había leído =O
y me parece muy muy muy interesante este aporte que tu mencionas. Lástima que ya tengo ensamblado todo mi proyecto, terminado y listo.
Esta respuesta me servirá para un futuro cuando haga una segunda versión. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y tiempo =)


----------

